# Whiteleaf Mountain Mint Getting Worked



## c-bees (Jun 1, 2017)

*Whiteleaf Mountain Mint (Pycnanthemum albescens)​



























Anything getting worked this hard in August definitely has my attention. It's makes me cross-eyed trying to follow all of them working this stuff. I'll save seeds this year and try to get more going in the future. We have a few stands of this on our property, hopefully there is lots more in the area.........Never heard of this stuff before noticing this recently......learn something new everyday....

*


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures.
gww


----------

